# Meriwether Rock Acres Hunt Club Full as June 12, 2015 for 2015



## dwrahc (Jul 31, 2012)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Full for the 2015 Hunting season as of June 12, 2015. Rock Acres Hunt Club is a non drinking family membership run club. I run the club with 20 members total. The club is located in Meriwether County just outside of Greenville, Ga. We have club buck rules of 15 inch inside spread or a score of 110.  The dues are $1250.00 a year with amenities(Silos contain 6 floors in each with Showers, Bunks, Full kitchen and Hot Water, Heat and window units for air). No camper spots available. We have 1100 acres with foodplots. We use a pin board system with equal access to all property. If you have any questions please direct them to David Wooten.

Thanks

David Wooten
770-720-1135 Home 770-317-5667 cell please leave a message if no answer. 
Or 
DWRAHC@COMCAST.NET

Pictures of silos and some deer taken at the club.


----------



## dwrahc (Aug 29, 2012)

>>>


----------



## woody21 (Dec 26, 2012)

Do you have any openings for 2013 and how much are the dues?


----------



## groundhawg (Feb 12, 2013)

David,
Do you have any plans to show the club land in the next couple of weeks?
Thanks,
GT


----------



## outbackjack21 (Feb 12, 2013)

Interested in seeing the property any openings for 2013 season
Thanks David


----------



## dwrahc (Jun 9, 2015)

>>>


----------



## spurrs and racks (Jun 9, 2015)

how many turkey hunters?


----------



## dwrahc (Jun 12, 2015)

Maybe 6 or 7


----------

